# Explorer & DrWatson crash



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I know this is a bit of a stretch, the last post on this thread dates back over a year now, but this is the thread that brought me here. 

My problem is a little different but it also involves the Explorer crashing, taking Dr Watson with it.

Whenever I try to edit an exe file in any way (cut, move, rename delete, paste), the Windows Explorer crash-freezes, followed by Dr Watson, wich locks the whole computer, sometimes I can bring up the Task Manager and force-close those.


These are the Event Viewer excerpts of the crashes, newest first, always when trying to edit/move an executable file in any way:


Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00010193.

Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ole32.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00067e0c.

Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module comctl32.dll, version 6.0.2900.5512, fault address 0x00087103.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00011746.

Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00010193.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00010193.

Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00011395.

Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00010193.

Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x00010193.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00d700d3.

Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00d700d3.

Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00d700d6.

Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.5512, fault address 0x0001295d.

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00d700d3.


For the Explorer, hangs, unknown module, ntdll.dll, ole32.dll, comctl32.dll show up as the baddies, as for Dr Watson it's always dbghelp.dll that goes down.

Does anybody know how to fix this !#$%ing thing? Please help!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSF

We dont like when you post in someone else s thread, we prefer you create your own. I have moved your thread so no need to create another one. 

Run the System File Checker

Go to the Run box on the Start Menu and type in:

sfc /scannow ( sfc if not reconized) (Note that there is a space between sfc and /scannow)

This command will immediately initiate the Windows File Protection service to scan all protected files and verify their integrity, replacing any files with which it finds a problem. 


In all likelihood you will be prompted to insert the Windows XP CD.


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry about that!



Geekgirl said:


> Go to the Run box on the Start Menu and type in:
> 
> sfc /scannow ( sfc if not reconized) (Note that there is a space between sfc and /scannow)


OK, I did that, but it doesn't seem to be working. 

A window pops up saying: 

_"Files that are required for Windows to run properly must be copied to the DLL Cache. 
Insert your Windows XP Professional CD-ROM now. 
Retry/More Info/Cancel"_ 

although the Windows CD is in. :4-dontkno

If I keep hitting "Retry" the progress bar advances little by little, but I don't think this is how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Are you using XP Home or Pro?


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

XP Pro. 

I only have one XP CD. That one.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

You may want to try a Repair install. Heres How to Slipstream Service Pack 3 into your Windows XP cd

Before you perform a repair installation of Windows XP, you must uninstall Internet Explorer 7. If you do not uninstall Internet Explorer 7 in this situation, Internet Explorer will no longer work after the repair installation is completed. Specifically, the repair installation does not restore earlier versions of the files in the Program Files\Internet Explorer folder. Therefore, the Internet Explorer 7 files will be incompatible with the Internet Explorer 6 files that are installed in the Windows\System32 folder.


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917964


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

Ughhh... I have Internet Explorer 7 !? I thought I had IE 6, I could have sworn that ! (I do have IE6 not 7)

And about the SP 3 intergration article, (thanks for pointing me towards it, anyhow) my compact disc is Win XP Pro. No SP1, no SP2, no SP3, so I can't integrate any SP's into my Windows CD since it's not at least an SP 1 disc. 

Weird, huh ? I do actually have a first edition XP CD.

Can't I repair install somehow with what I got ? Wich is the Win XP Pro (SP0) and the downloaded SP 3.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Yes you can use the cd you have its just easier to incorporate the service packs. I strongly suggest you backup any inmportant info before performing the repair install, good luck


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'll be back in a few days, with the results of the operation, hopefully.


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

That won't work!

I've tried to do a repair install, but the setup guide is showing two blank 200 Gb drives (wich is what I have, only not empty) with no Windows installed and it's asking on wich one to install. It should have detected the Windows on the C drive, but it doesn't. :4-dontkno

What can I do now ?

I've tried running the system file checker but nothing happened. 

I've tried doing a repair install but it detects two blank drives with nothing on them to repair. (I've learned that this happens when the Windows has been corrupted. :doh: Why else would I want to repair it?)

There aren't any viruses or anything that infested my computer since:
1. the computer isn't and never has been connected to the internet. 
2. it passed all the checks with various anti-spyware, anti-virus, anti-anything else programs I've performed in the past week, nothing was detected. 
3. I've ran a whole bunch of file cleaning, registry sorting, fixing, inspecting utility programs.
:3-sick1:

Only two things were changed right before this started: the DirectX 9 version (updated to august version) and the ATI Catalyst graphic driver (updated to 8.7 version). None of wich, I've been told, could have caused this mess with my computer. Plus, this problem occured to others since 2005 (so much for blaming the august-2008 DX9 version) and to people having Nvidia graphic cards as well (so much for blaming the 8.7 Catalyst version), as far as I've been able to trace it on the internet.

So, I can't backup, copy, save or move my files, in order to erase the drive and install the Windows from scratch, I've tried all the things above and nothing happened, I still have no clue what actually caused this whole thing. What else can I try ??


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I've managed to get an XP Pro SP3 cd and I finally was able to do a repair install.

Unfortunately, it didn't fix the crashing. Nothing's changed, the explorer and dr watson keep crashing like before, when trying to copy/move/rename/delete, right-click or edit in any way an executable type file.

What does this mean ? Does it mean that it's not the Windows that causes this and it's something else ? 

And will installing another version of Internet Explorer (like 7 or 8) have any impact on the Windows Explorer at all ? Or are those two, the explorer and the internet explorer completely separate programs ? It looks like I'm gonna do a hard-drive format and clean install of the OS, but this is the last thing I can think of trying before that. So, does installing a new Internet Explorer version also change the Windows Explorer version ? Or how can I get another version of Windows Explorer ?


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, I've found out that explorer can't be updated through IE8.

Anybody have any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Go to Add/Remove Programs and remove IE7, reverting back to IE6


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

I had 6 all the way, never installed anything else.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

What about SP3, have you tried removing it and reverting back to SP2?


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

No, I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

It should be listed in Add/Remove Programs, make sure Show Updates is checked


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

If I use Total Commander instead of windows Explorer to manage files around it doesn't crash anymore. It's something from within the explorer that's doing that. The windows explorer isn't compatible with something that's installed on my computer. With what, I don't have a clue.


----------



## jeremy1133 (Aug 31, 2008)

i hvae a similar problem too

i tried to run sfc /scannow 

but it doesnt work

a cmd window pops-up and closes


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

jeremy1133 start your own thread please...

simdude, probably Total Commander.....third party registry editor? Not familiar with it?


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> simdude, probably Total Commander.....third party registry editor? Not familiar with it?


I don't undestand what you mean. Anyway, thanks to total commander I could backup some of my stuff, tommorow morning I'll wipe out the HD and install a new xp.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## simdude (Aug 26, 2008)

The only thing that fixed it for me was formatting _all_ the HDDs and a Windows reinstall.



This thread can be marked as "Done" or something now.


----------



## PaulF18 (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys/Gals,
I had a similar problem. Here's how I resolved it - without a OS reload.
You need to know the context (what is failing - in my case, every time thumbnails were loaded, explorer.exe crapped out) so you can target the type of Shell Extension that is failing.

1. d'ld "*shellexview*" - extract it to it's own dir.
2. run it.
3. find the version column - click on the column title to sort it.
4. find the version number that is failing
5. find the type's that match your problem and disable them.
6. attempt to reproduce your error.
7. if it does repro. - you misdiagnosed the problem. Enable the files you disabled in 5. Try another type.
8. selectively, re-enable the dll's until the failure re-occurs.
9. when you locate the offending dll, find an earlier copy of it somewhere in your Windows directory (cached in a backup probably.)
9. re-enable the dll's
10. check it out again.

Worked for me


----------

